# Burning Board



## Necronomicon (5. März 2002)

Hi, Leutz, bin neu hier, also hallo.
Jetzt zur Sache.
Kennt sich hier jemand mit Bunign Board aus, kann mir jemand helfen, ich will ein Board bauen, hab aber keine Ahnung wie ich diesen Burning Board einstellen muss...

Oder kent da jemand eine Url wo ich tutorials finde, hilft mir bitte....


----------



## MajinVegeta (5. März 2002)

http://www.woltlab.de


----------



## Isaenforcer (6. März 2002)

www.mywbb.de Hier kannst du die Frage am besten stellen...


www.wbbhacks.com Hier gibts gute Addons und hacks zum wbb


----------



## MajinVegeta (6. März 2002)

wbbDev


----------

